# MES extension cords



## mummel (May 12, 2015)

If I were to use an extension cord on the 40 inch 1200 watt model, what gauge is required?  I already own this cable.  Would it work?













81B%2BSBH6SnL._SL1242_.jpg



__ mummel
__ May 12, 2015


----------



## daveomak (May 12, 2015)

It might....    12 gauge wire is pretty good....   but.....   the voltage drop over 100 feet may screw things up....    you also have to consider the length of wiring inside your house that adds to that length...    are you plugging into a 20 amp outlet....  that will help...  it's 12 gauge wire...  15 amp outlet is 14 gauge.....


----------



## sota d (May 12, 2015)

Looks like that would work-the amp rating is good. If you went with a shorter cord you could do 14 gauge. Just make sure the amp rating is more than your smoker and that it is a grounded(3 wire) cord.


----------



## bmaddox (May 12, 2015)

As Dave mentioned, you might not want 100' cord. I use a 14ga cord with no problems but it is only a 20' cord. I have seen cords catch fire on construction sites from drawing a high load over a long cord for too long.


----------



## mummel (May 12, 2015)

I also have a regular Coleman orange cable, I think 25 feet, but I dont know if that will do the trick.  It kept tripping my Toro 1800 (15 amps).


----------



## bmaddox (May 12, 2015)

A 1200 watt masterbuilt will only draw around 10amps so it "should" work on most quality extension cords. Also, the element will cycle on and off so it is not a constant 10 amp draw.

You could get a cord like this for $20 and be good to go:


----------



## mummel (May 12, 2015)

It its only 10amps I'm sure that 100' cord will be fine.  Its an $80 cord.  Otherwise I will get the one listed above.  Thanks.


----------



## daricksta (May 12, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> A 1200 watt masterbuilt will only draw around 10amps so it "should" work on most quality extension cords. Also, the element will cycle on and off so it is not a constant 10 amp draw.
> 
> You could get a cord like this for $20 and be good to go:


This is the exact extension cord I use with my MES 30 Gen 1 and it works fine. I have two outdoor power outlets and use this for the front of the house outlet. Good recommendation, BMaddox.


----------



## bmaddox (May 12, 2015)

mummel said:


> It its only 10amps I'm sure that 100' cord will be fine.  Its an $80 cord.  Otherwise I will get the one listed above.  Thanks.


As @DaveOmak  said you have to take into account the wiring to the outlet in the first place. Wire sizes are typically based on 50' runs (depending on the local code). If your run is 200' total than 12ga might not be enough. That's why I always use a short cord with my electrics as I don't know the exact run to the outlet.


----------

